# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  जब जब सचिन ने बनाये  १०० (सो ) रन

## kinshu

दोस्तों मेरा ऐसा मानना हे की जब जब सचिन पाजी ने १०० रन बनाये हे इंडिया मैच हारा हे आप को क्या लगता हे वेसे इंग्लैंड के किलाफ़ भी आप लोगो ने देका और आज फिर साउथ अफ्रीका के खिलाफ भारत के हाल डेक ही रहे हे आप ऐसा क्यों होता हे

----------


## alex_cool

it may be possible but not every time.....

----------


## kiskunal

ऐसा कतई नहीं है

आप कुल ४८ शतकों का रिकोर्ड चेक कर लीजिये

----------


## Himanshu8

it's not right please check his record .....ok and he  has 47 100's so every time india was not win

----------


## Vikram811

aaj b wahi hua yaar.. sachin ne sau banaye aur aaj phir haar gaye... :(

----------


## mast.name

very irritating Ind.-SA match today................poor batting in end..and very poor bowling.............pura mud kharab kr diya.....

----------


## jitu2968

Ausies ke khilaf ke match yad karke tulnae kare, kyu Sachin ko badnam karte ho. Kya vo galat karte hai, SA bhi England se match har chukatha, Yaar ye cricket hai, Sachin ne SA ko Kalakatta me ek ran nahi karne diya tha yad hai ki nahi?

----------


## anita

kirpiya is link ko check kar le

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...chin_Tendulkar

----------


## long

ye log khel rahe the ya natak kar rahe the ?

----------


## sonare

SAHI HAI, PAR KABHI KABHI

----------


## jitu2968

Hamne GIn kar dekha 48 me se sirf 13 Match Hare hai yar

----------


## kinshu

दोस्तों मेने बोला था न जब जब सचिन पाजी ने १०० रन बनाये इंडिया हारि डेक लिया काल साउथ अफ्रीका के साथ आब क्या बोलते हो आप हे न सचिन पाजी के १०० बेड लउक इंडिया के लिए

----------


## kinshu

> kirpiya is link ko check kar le
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...chin_Tendulkar


भाई साहब रिकॉर्ड के अनुसार देके तो सन २००४ से १२ मेसे ७ मैच हरे हे ५ जीते हे और हो सके तो युवराज का रिकॉर्ड देके जब जब ५० मरी इंडिया जीती हे

----------


## james1960

jab jante nahi ho kuch sachi ke baare mainto kyu bakwas karte ho record check karo

----------


## anita

50 marta hi kitni bar hai wo

----------


## gopu

सचिन महान हैं ये हम सभी मानते हैं 
भाग्य ने ऐसी विडंबना की है की एक कप्तान के रूप में वे असफल रहे तथा उनके व्यक्तिगत कीर्तिमान भारत की विजय के औसत से मेल नहीं खाते

----------


## vijay.pareek86

तुम्हारा मतलब सचिन को रन नहीं बनाने चाहिए थे है ना 
सचिन ने अपना काम कर दिया
पर बाकि लोगो ने उसकी मेहनत पे पानी  फेरा अगर सचिन के १०० रन नहीं होते तो भारत २०० भी नहीं बना पाती

----------


## bullpower

> दोस्तों मेरा ऐसा मानना हे की जब जब सचिन पाजी ने १०० रन बनाये हे इंडिया मैच हारा हे आप को क्या लगता हे वेसे इंग्लैंड के किलाफ़ भी आप लोगो ने देका और आज फिर साउथ अफ्रीका के खिलाफ भारत के हाल डेक ही रहे हे आप ऐसा क्यों होता हे



_बड़े भाई जब एक अरबी घोड़े को १० गधों के साथ काम पर लगा दोगे और फिर सफलता न मिलने पर गधों की बजाय अरबी घोड़े को दोष दे रहे हो_

----------


## kinshu

*दोस्तों में सचिन की बुराई या उन्सको  दोष नहीं दे रहा पर जाब सचिन रन बनता हे तो दुसरे निचिंत हो जाते हे की ये पिच बहुत अच्छी हे और सरे आ कर बस रन बनाने के लिए ठोकने लगते हे और आउट होते जाते हे और जाब सचिन नहीं चलता या टीम में नहीं होता तो सबको पता हे जो करना हे हमे ही मिल कर करना हे इसलिए पूरी टीम एक जुट हो कर खेलती हे और जित जाती हे इसलिए जाब सचिन पाजी सन्यास ले लेगे ताब इंडिया वर्ल्ड कप ले कर आएगा क्युकी हर प्लयेर सचिन जेसा होगा हमारी टीम में*

----------


## mpritam

are marathi mansane kahitari sahas dakhvileki baki sarv jaltat

----------


## bullpower

> 50 marta hi kitni bar hai wo



अनिता जी सच कहा आपने जिस खिलाड़ी ने रन बनाए उसकी बुराई हो रही है और ..........................की तारीफ़

----------


## kinshu

> are marathi mansane kahitari sahas dakhvileki baki sarv jaltat


 
महाशय शमा चाहुगा पर आप मराठी गुजरती बूल कर सूत्र की दिशा बदल रहे हे आप जेसे लोगो के कारन ही देश की ये हालत हे जो जय महारास्त्र  , जय गुजरात बोलते हे अरे खबी जय भारत बोलिए हम साब एक हे . यही भावना क्रिकेट में भी आ गई तो साब खिलाडी बोलेगे महारास्त्र ने जिताया आज गुजरात ने जिताया भाई देश का बटवारा राज्यों में इसलिए हुआ था ताकि देश को सही तरह से चलाया जा सके ये तो नेताओ ने जय महारास्त्र , जय गुजरात करके लोगो को भेका दिया हे

----------


## SUNIL1107

*विश्व विजेता को हरा कर वापस घर भेजने पर और टीम इंडिया को विश्व कप की दौड़ में पहली सीढ़ी पार करने की हार्दिक बधाई, दोस्तों आप सभी की दुआएं रंग लायीं , हम सब एक बार फिर से दुआ करें कि भारत की जीत का  यह विजय रथ विश्व कप जीतने तक अनवरत रूप से चलता रहे ! *

----------


## kinshu

हा दोस्त खुशी तो बहुत हुई पर डेक लीजिये इस मैच से साबित हो गया की सचिन पाजी ने १०० नहीं बनाये और युवराज ने जब जब ५० रन बनाये इंडिया जीती हे और आगे भी एसा ही चलेगा तो बेस्ट ऑफ़ लक इंडिया एंड युवराज

----------


## kinshu

*दोस्तों अब तो आप लोगो को भरोसा हो गया मेने जो कहा वो सच हे ipl  में भी सचिन पाजी ने सो रन (शतक ) बनाया और मुंबई हार गई आब क्या बोलते हो भाइयो और उनकी बहेनो*

----------


## philogynist

सचिन  के खिलाफ साजिश रची गयी है , औरये सजिश तब बनायीं गयी थी जब उन को इंडियन  टीम का कैप्टेन बनाया गया था , जिस की वजह से सचिन को कप्तानी जोड़नी पड़ी,  और कुछ साल से जब भी वो 100 रन बनातें हैं तो टीम इंडिया  हार  जाती  है  

सचिन एक महान batsman  है और एक अच्छे इन्सान भी 




> *दोस्तों अब तो आप लोगो को भरोसा हो गया मेने जो कहा वो सच हे ipl  में भी सचिन पाजी ने सो रन (शतक ) बनाया और मुंबई हार गई आब क्या बोलते हो भाइयो और उनकी बहेनो*

----------


## philogynist

The first testicular guard in cricket was used in 1874 and the first helmet in 1974....  

It took 100 YEARS FOR MEN TO REALIZE THAT BRAIN IS ALSO IMPORTANT!

----------


## kinshu

> The first testicular guard in cricket was used in 1874 and the first helmet in 1974....  
> 
> It took 100 YEARS FOR MEN TO REALIZE THAT BRAIN IS ALSO IMPORTANT!


*सर पोस्ट के लिए धन्यवाद परन्तु आप वरिष्ट सदस्य हे कृपया हिंदी में लिखे इंग्लिश आप को शोभा नहीं देती 
*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

लगे रहो .......................

----------


## Raja44

> *दोस्तों अब तो आप लोगो को भरोसा हो गया मेने जो कहा वो सच हे ipl  में भी सचिन पाजी ने सो रन (शतक ) बनाया और मुंबई हार गई आब क्या बोलते हो भाइयो और उनकी बहेनो*


सचिन के बारे मेँ गलत सोचना भी गलत है पाप है

----------


## gkumar90

पता नही सचिन के बारे मे कुछ लोग कहते हैं कि जब भी वो शतक बनाते हैं तो भारत हार जाता है। सचिन ने टेस्ट मैचों मे 51 शतक बनाये हैं उनमे सिर्फ़ 11 मैच भारत हारा है। एकदिवसीय मैचों मे उनके 48 शतकों मे सिर्फ़ 12 बार भारत मैच हारा। रही बात युवराज जैसे बल्लेबाजों की , वो  नंबर 6 पर आते हैं तो उनका काम मैच को जीत के साथ खत्म करना होता है। बेवन,हसी जैसे बल्लेबाज इसमे माहिर हैं। सचिन के जिन मैचों मे भारत हारा, युवी से पहले कोई फिनिशर नही था, और उस मैच मे फ़िनिशर नही चले। और हां जो कहते हैं कि साचिन के जल्दी ऑउट होने पर बाकी के लोग अच्छा खेलते हैं तो  ईंग्लैंड और ऑस्ट्रेलिया दौरे पर सचिन ने कोइ शतक नही मारा और भारत  को    20  सालों की सबसे शर्मनाक हार का सामना करना पड़ा।

----------


## nirsha

> सचिन के बारे मेँ गलत सोचना भी गलत है पाप है


मित्र सचिन महान हैं उनका योगदान भारतीय क्रिकेट मे अतुलनीय है लेकिन एक बात हम कहना चाहते हैं इन सब में एक खिलाड़ी ऐसा  भी जो अपना काम चुपचाप करता रहता है लेकिन उसकी कोई बात नहीं करता यदि सचिन नहीं होता तो शायद यहाँ पर उसकी ही बात हो रही होती  राहुल द्रविड़

----------


## deep00744

सही कहा आप ने निशा जी राहुल द्रविड़ the wall ऐसे ही  नहीं पड़ा उन में सैयम बहुत है

----------


## onepolitician

*सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है.*

----------


## philogynist

जब जब सचिन ने बनाये १०० (सो ) रन

----------


## Badtameez

> पता नही सचिन के बारे मे कुछ लोग कहते हैं कि जब भी वो शतक बनाते हैं तो भारत हार जाता है। सचिन ने टेस्ट मैचों मे 51 शतक बनाये हैं उनमे सिर्फ़ 11 मैच भारत हारा है। एकदिवसीय मैचों मे उनके 48 शतकों मे सिर्फ़ 12 बार भारत मैच हारा। रही बात युवराज जैसे बल्लेबाजों की , वो  नंबर 6 पर आते हैं तो उनका काम मैच को जीत के साथ खत्म करना होता है। बेवन,हसी जैसे बल्लेबाज इसमे माहिर हैं। सचिन के जिन मैचों मे भारत हारा, युवी से पहले कोई फिनिशर नही था, और उस मैच मे फ़िनिशर नही चले। और हां जो कहते हैं कि साचिन के जल्दी ऑउट होने पर बाकी के लोग अच्छा खेलते हैं तो  ईंग्लैंड और ऑस्ट्रेलिया दौरे पर सचिन ने कोइ शतक नही मारा और भारत  को    20  सालों की सबसे शर्मनाक हार का सामना करना पड़ा।


बहुत ही तर्क वाली बात कही है मित्र!

----------


## kinshu

देख लो दोस्तों आज फिर सचिन पाजी ने बंगलादेश जेसी टीम के खिलाफ १०० रन बनाये और फिर भी इंडिया हार गई तो मानते हो न सचिन पाजी के १०० भारतीय टीम के लिए ख़राब हे

----------


## Rated R

> देख लो दोस्तों आज फिर सचिन पाजी ने बंगलादेश जेसी टीम के खिलाफ १०० रन बनाये और फिर भी इंडिया हार गई तो मानते हो न सचिन पाजी के १०० भारतीय टीम के लिए ख़राब हे


नहीं मानते है जी...!!

----------


## gkumar90

> देख लो दोस्तों आज फिर सचिन पाजी ने बंगलादेश जेसी टीम के खिलाफ १०० रन बनाये और फिर भी इंडिया हार गई तो मानते हो न सचिन पाजी के १०० भारतीय टीम के लिए ख़राब हे


हार-जीत की गिनती तो मैंने दे रखी है.और आज का मैच भारत घटिया बाल्लिंग के  कारन हारा है.और बंगलादेश अपने घर में बहुत अच्छा खेलती है .भारत  ने आखिरी ऑवेरों में नियंत्रण खो दिया.और एक चीज किसी के केवल शतक मार  देने से ही टीम नहीं जीतती , बाकी लोगों को भी अच्छा करना होता है .

----------


## onepolitician

> देख लो दोस्तों आज फिर सचिन पाजी ने बंगलादेश जेसी टीम के खिलाफ १०० रन बनाये और फिर भी इंडिया हार गई तो मानते हो न सचिन पाजी के १०० भारतीय टीम के लिए ख़राब हे


*कोई गल नाही ...और हमारे भगवान् है,
सचिन ...
पुरे विश्व मैं प्रसिद्द और एक मेव कोई है, तोह सचिन हमारे देश से..
इनके बारे मैं ..आपको ऐसे लिखने से पहले आपने कान पकड़ना चाहिए..*

----------


## monieda

अभिनन्दन शतकीय शतक का 

बहुत दिनों से इंतिजार था, जिस पारी का हमें तुम्हारी 
अभिनन्दन शतकीय शतक का, हार मिली पर बहुत करारी 
हुई उड़नछू खुशियाँ अपनी, एक फुलझड़ी छुटा न पाए 
आँखों  में सैलाब भरा है, दिल  करता है हाय हाय  

सब कहते भगवान हो तुम, भारत का सम्मान हो तुम 
यद्यपि हो तुम कद में छोटे, किन्तु क्रिकेट से महान हो तुम 
हमें तुम्हारा चरम याद है, कई जलजलेदार   पारियाँ
खींच के लाये जीत हमारी, प्रतिद्वंदी पर चला आरियाँ   

दुःख के मंज़र जब जब आये,  तब मन टूटा, दिल था हारा 

खुशियों का बादल बन बरसे, भिगो गए अंतर्मन सारा
बड़ी निर्दयी यह जनता है, सर माथे पर जिसे बिठा ले
अगले ही पल उसी शख्स को,  फेंक जमीं पर नाम भुला दे   




ढाई दशक गुजर चुके हैं, तुम्हे देश के लिए खेलते
कुछ लोगों की सोच बनी है, कि नए खिलाड़ी तुम्हे झेलते
ऐ सचिन ! कभी वह दिन आये न, जब तुम्हे हटाया जाय टीम से 
प्रशंसकों की इच्छाओं पर, प्रभु की कृपा रात  दिन बरसे

----------


## Badtameez

जब गेंदबाज साथ ही न दे तो इसमें शतक बनाने वाले बल्लेबाज की क्या गलती है?

----------


## onepolitician

.........................................

----------


## Lalita6888

sachin is best 
puri duniya me sachin ka koi sami nahi he

----------


## onepolitician

*सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है. 
सचिन तेंदुलकर क्रिकेट का भगवन है.*

----------


## onepolitician

*जबसे तेंदुलकर ने १९८९ मैं सबसे पहला, मैच खेला तबसे एशिया कप २०१० मैं श्रीलंका के खिलाफ छोड़कर, कोई मैच ऐसा नहीं हुआ जो तेंदुलकर के बिना भारत जीता हो..!!*

----------


## jai 123

सचिन क्रिकेट का दुसरा नाम है चलो कोई तो खेल ऐसा है जिसमे भारत गर्व कर सकता है भारत मे क्रिकेट के प्रति जो लहर है वो अन्य देशो मे देखने को नही मिलती 
सचिन के लिए इतना ही कि जल्द ही वो एकदिवसीय और टेस्ट दोनो मे भी 100 शतक बनाएँ

----------


## philogynist

Finally an end on Rajnikant Tales: 

Once Rajni bowled to Sachin Tendulkar  and that was the day Rajni Realized he is human !!! . . . CRICKET Can  HAVE ONLY 1 God.



एक बार रजनी ने सचिन तेंडुलकर को गेंदबाजी की और उस दिन रजनी को  एहसास  हुआ  की  वो  भी  इन्सान है ! . . . क्रिकेट में  केवल 1  भगवान है.

----------

